# Barley twist table legs to natural oak finish.



## torquecurve (23 Jul 2010)

Hi,
I need to remove dark stain from 6 barley twist oak table legs. Regular paint stripper had very little effect and hand sanding isn't working.
Are there a methods, product or tool attachment I could employ to get through to the natural oak finish of the complex shape. 

thank you.


----------



## yellowbelly (23 Jul 2010)

Oxalic acid will remove the stain :wink: or you could try wood bleach comes in parts A+B But will lighten the oak as well
Yellowbelly


----------

